# [VIDEO] Idiots Guide to Unlocking & Rooting the Google Nexus 7 Tablet



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)

I have done an Idiots Guide for other devices, and now its time for one on the Google Nexus 7 Tablet. I tried to make this guide as thorough as possible, including driver installation, so hopefully this will be as successful for you as it was for me. If you like this video, be sure to check out my other Nexus 7 and Android videos in my channel.

You do need to obtain Wug's Nexus Root Toolkit from here:

http://goo.gl/153Rm

If you get stuck, or need further assistance, be sure to check out the REVTV Forums:

http://www.reverendkyle.com


----------



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm curious to hear people's experiences with this process.


----------

